# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Mri scan

## yvoger

zoals in een eerder bericht heb ik veel last van nek en schouders, ik heb een lichte vorm van artrose in mijn nek daar zijn weleens foto´s van gemaakt.
ik zou zo graag eens een mri scan willen laten maken (huisarts vind dat na jaren pijn niet nodig) maar ik zou zo graag willen weten wat kunnen ze zien op en mri scan zijn dat spieren geraamte ik weet het niet kan iemand mij dat vertellen
groetjes yvonne

----------


## Sefi

Met een MRI scan kunnen ze o.a. kijken of er zenuwbeknellingen zijn. Op normale scans en röntgenfoto's is dat niet te zien.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is een MRI-scan?*
Een MRI-scan is een foto van de binnenkant van het lichaam. Deze foto kan informatie geven over bijvoorbeeld de spieren, pezen, gewrichten, de wervelkolom, hersenen en organen in de buik.
Het MRI-apparaat maakt doorsnedefoto's van uw lichaam. Dit gebeurt met een sterk magnetisch veld en met radiogolven.

Tijdens het onderzoek ligt u in de smalle 'tunnel' van het MRI-apparaat. Sommige mensen hebben moeite met zo'n kleine ruimte. De tunnel is wel aan beide uiteinden open. De laborant bedient het MRI-apparaat vanuit een aangrenzende kamer. Hij kan u zien door een camera. U kunt de laborant 'roepen' met een belletje. Tijdens het maken van de foto's moet u heel stil blijven liggen, anders mislukken de foto's.

Het MRI-apparaat maakt een hard kloppend, ratelend geluid. Dat is normaal. Als u wilt kunt u oordopjes krijgen. Van het onderzoek voelt u verder niets.
Soms is het nodig nog wat foto's met contrast te maken. U krijgt dan contrastmiddel in uw arm gespoten.

Een MRI duurt ongeveer een half tot anderhalf uur.

Na het onderzoek kunt u meteen naar huis. De radioloog bekijkt de foto's en vergelijkt deze eventueel met foto's van vorige onderzoeken. De uitslag bespreekt u later met uw behandelend arts. 

MRI staat voor Magnetic Resonance Imaging.

_(Bron; mantelzorg.kennisring.nl)_

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb/moet regelmatig een MRI laten nemen en moet zeggen aan dat lawaai kan ik nog steeds niet wennen word er gek van.
Ook heb ik last van die tunnel waarmee ik vaak door hyperventileer doordat de ruimte te klein is.
Vind de uitvinding op zich wel goed,maar vind wel dat het ongelooflijk veel ged kost.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Yvoger,
Ben je inmiddels al verder gekomen in onderzoeken of behandelingen voor je pijn?

@ Do,
In de informatie staat dat je oordopjes kan krijgen, heb jij die gehad tijdens de MRI?
Kan me voorstellen dat het eng is om in een tunnel te liggen als je angstig/benauwd wordt in kleine ruimtes.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja krijg steeds een koptelefoon op en nog word ik gek van dat lawaai :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Jammer dat het niet helpt  :Frown:

----------

